# Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016



## Debilofant (4. April 2016)

Moin,

in der Hoffnung, dass es hier bzw. irgendwo im AB nicht bereits einen entsprechenden Thread dazu gibt, verlinke ich zur Info ein aktuell von der MOZ geführtes und am 04.04.2016 veröffentlichtes Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zu einigen aktuellen Fragen rund ums Angeln in Deutschland:

http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1471634

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*

Gabs noch nicht - danke Dir.


----------



## fishingoutlaw (4. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*

interessant ... und lesenswert.


----------



## Mastermind (4. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*



Debilofant schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1471634



"Es ist zu hoffen, dass die Beschränkungen der Angelei, z. B. in  Naturschutzgebieten, weiter abgebaut werden, da Angeln und Naturschutz  sehr gut in Einklang zu bringen sind. Leider gibt es gerade unter  Naturschützern erhebliche Vorbehalte gegenüber Anglern, die einem  konstruktiven Diskus im Weg stehen. ... Etwas weniger Ideologie täte dem  gesamten Diskus manchmal ganz gut."

|good:


----------



## Ulli3D (4. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*

Klasse Interview, sollte als Lesestoff für jeden Angler und als Pflichtlektüre für die spendensammelnden "Tierrechtler" vorgeschrieben werden.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Klasse Interview, sollte als Lesestoff für jeden Angler und als Pflichtlektüre für die spendensammelnden "Tierrechtler" vorgeschrieben werden.


Div.Verbandsplappermäulern,
(welche den Tierrechtlern gerne mal 'nen roten Verbalteppich auslegen)täte die Lektüre auch gut.


----------



## Rotbart (4. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*

Meine Lieblingsstelle:

Die drei ebenen, auf denen die Angler unterschätzt werden:
Die ökonomische, die soziale und die ökologische.

Wieso hat eigentlich der Prof.Dr.Arlinghaus noch keinen Angler-Board-Ehrenpreis bekommen???


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*

Meine Antwort an Robert auf Facebook:

_Zu lang das Interview?_
_Überhaupt nicht, im Gegenteil, es hätte gern tiefer/weitgreifender gehen dürfen._

_Bzw.,... es fehlt der nächste Schritt; die Berücksichtigung wissenschaftlicher Erkenntnisse, wie von dir, Robert, erhoben in Bezug auf die Realität, die deutschen Anglern entgegenschlägt._

_Zu deutsch: wo ist nur der dringend benötigte Anwalt der Angler,_
_der du nicht sein kannst und willst?_

_Der Gesetzgeber hat nicht wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse, sondern eine Knockenstruktur, die Wirbelsäule, zum Maßstab für Leidensfähigkeit und Schutzwürdigkeit erhoben._
_Als Resultat wird eine äußerst einfache Kreatur wie ein Rotauge allen hochentwickelten, warmblütigen Säugetieren wie Pferd, Hund und Menschenaffe gleichgestellt._
_Der Krake hat Pech gehabt; man kann ihn zu Tode martern obwohl er wohl genauso intelligent ist, wie der Hund zu deinen Füssen, mit dem du deine Sorgen besprichst, während du mediterranen Salat a la Octopus beim Griechen isst._

_Hier greift mir das Interview zu kurz, denn die Existenz des TierSchG in seiner jetzigen Form, der Wurzel allen anglerischen Übels, wird nicht großartig in Frage gestellt._

_Spätestens aber bei der Auslegung des Gesetzes, all den Stilblüten, mit denen Angler sich rumschlagen darf, von denen er ohne Sinn & Verstand eingeschränkt wird, braucht es den, der wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse aufgreift: den nicht vorhandenen Anwalt der Angler!_

_Was nützen Erkenntnisse zu Schmerzempfinden, Stress, etc. wenn Politik und Justiz dem  Zeitgeist nachrennen und alles vollkommen anders deuten und auslegen?_
_Vollkommen losgelöst von wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen oder offenen Fragen!_

_Deine Aussage beispielsweise, "Das spricht im Grunde gegen die Hypothese, dass der beim Angeln erfahrene Stress für die Fische quälend ist.", geht einem Angler runter wie Öl, doch ist diese Hypothese die gesetzliche & juristische Realität, der das Handeln des Anglers gegenüber steht._

_Was, wenn der "vernünftige Grund" nach TierSchG noch mehr in Frage gestellt wird?_
_Ob durch Verzehrunfähigkeit durch Schadstoffbelastung oder durch politisch gefordertem Verzicht auf diese Art des Nahrungserwerbs aufgrund (sowieso schon vorhandener) Alternativen? Dann ist es aus mit der Angelei!_

_Die "Gegenseite"; radikale Schützer, Tierrechtler, Angelgegner; haben eine funktionierende Lobby, formt die gesellschaftliche Betrachtung des Angelns zunehmend in ihrem Sinne._
_Selbst bei Anglern hat die Non-Stop-Gehirnwäsche schon deutliche Spuren hinterlassen, Blödsinn wie "C&R ist doch verboten", "wenn das Peta liest",... ist überall zu hören._

_Die Lobby, die wir dringend benötigen, existiert nicht. _
_Stattdessen finanzieren wir ein Verbandswesen, welches zum großen Teil ins gleiche Horn stösst. "Angeln nur zur Verwertung"; da ist in manchen Aussagen nicht mal mehr von Hege als vernünftigem Grund die Rede (s. Spahn, GF beim DAFV)._

_Lieber Robert, ich schätze dich und deine Arbeit sehr, sie ist nicht nur hochinteressant, sondern sogar überlebenswichtig für uns._
_Zum Überleben gehört allerdings auch der nächste Schritt: _
_der Anwalt, der all das auch umsetzen hilft._

_Einen lieben Gruß & herzlichen Dank!_


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*

Sehr gut, kati!!!!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*

@Kati: Super Antwort. #6


----------



## Darket (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*

Der Anwalt, den es so dringend braucht, darf Robert Arlinghaus aber dennoch keinesfalls sein. Welchen Wert hätte seine Arbeit noch für uns (also abgesehen davon, dass sie erstmal interessant ist), wenn er gleichzeitig derjenige ist, der unsere Interessen vertritt? Unabhängigkeit ist das einzige, das akademische und wissenschaftliche Qualität nach innen und nach außen gewährleisten kann. Wir würden umgekehrt auch keinen Wissenschaftler ernst nehmen, der nebenbei bei PETA im Vorstand sitzt und uns etwas über die Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen erzählt. Es braucht eher jemanden, der öffentlich mit Überzeugung auf die Arbeit des gänzlich unabhängigen Wissenschaftlers Robert Arlinghaus bezieht. Aber das funktioniert halt nicht in Personalunion.


----------



## Sharpo (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*

R. A. ist leider auch Angler.
Man kann es also drehen und wenden wie man will. 
Ans Bein pinkeln geht immer.




Es müsste mehr Kollegen wie R.A. geben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*



Darket schrieb:


> Der Anwalt, den es so dringend braucht, darf Robert Arlinghaus aber dennoch keinesfalls sein. Welchen Wert hätte seine Arbeit noch für uns (also abgesehen davon, dass sie erstmal interessant ist), wenn er gleichzeitig derjenige ist, der unsere Interessen vertritt? Unabhängigkeit ist das einzige, das akademische und wissenschaftliche Qualität nach innen und nach außen gewährleisten kann. Wir würden umgekehrt auch keinen Wissenschaftler ernst nehmen, der nebenbei bei PETA im Vorstand sitzt und uns etwas über die Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen erzählt. Es braucht eher jemanden, der öffentlich mit Überzeugung auf die Arbeit des gänzlich unabhängigen Wissenschaftlers Robert Arlinghaus bezieht. Aber das funktioniert halt nicht in Personalunion.



Arlinghaus galt nie als neutral. Er ist leidenschaftlicher Angler und hat des Öfteren klar Positionen bezogen. 

Man muss als Experte nicht neutral sein, solange man glasklar anhand von Fakten argumentiert. Und das tut er. Gerade solche Leute gehören in die Vorstände von Verbänden bzw. sollten als Experten von den Verbandsspitzen eingebunden werden.


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*



Darket schrieb:


> Der Anwalt, den es so dringend braucht, darf Robert Arlinghaus aber dennoch keinesfalls sein.


Natürlich nicht, abgesehen davon, dass es auch keine einzelner Person, sondern eine komplette Institution inkl. Lobbyismus-Struktur sein müsste.


Darket schrieb:


> Es braucht eher  jemanden, der öffentlich mit Überzeugung auf die Arbeit des gänzlich  unabhängigen Wissenschaftlers Robert Arlinghaus bezieht.


Und da sind wir eben beim leidigen Thema verbände, die genau diese Aufgabe erfüllen müssten.
Dazu gibt es in Deutschland das Verbandswesen, nur bei uns Anglern funktioniert das nicht.

Die Christel hat sich auf meinen FB-Kommentar hin auch bereits zu Wort gemeldet
...und natürlich widerum Antwort bekommen |rolleyes
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100011182634079&fref=nf


----------



## Sharpo (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*

Bin blind. Seh dort keinen Kommentar von Dir.
Nur für befreundete?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Bin blind. Seh dort keinen Kommentar von Dir.
> Nur für befreundete?



Ich finde auch nix.


----------



## Darket (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*

Das ist auch voll ok, ich spreche auch nicht von Neutralität, sondern von Unabhängigkeit. Arlinghaus kann das Angeln an sich total gut finden und selbst mit Leidenschaft betreiben, aber er schuldet niemandem Rechenschaft für seine Arbeit und die Positionen, die er da bezieht. Wenn er sich zum Anwalt der Angler aufschwingt, nehmen aber nur noch die Angler seine Arbeit ernst. Wissenschaft ist nie neutral und das ist gut und richtig so, sie muss klare Standpunkte vertreten, darf sich aber um ihrer Glaubwürdigkeit Willen nie vereinnahmen lassen.


----------



## Franz_16 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*

Katis Kommentar findet man hier:
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=198214743894612&id=100011182634079


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Bin blind. Seh dort keinen Kommentar von Dir.
> Nur für befreundete?


Es gibt auf der Arlinghaus-Seite mehrere einzelne Posts mit dem Interview, mal runter scrollen.


----------



## Sharpo (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Katis Kommentar findet man hier:
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=198214743894612&id=100011182634079




Geht nicht.
"Seite entfernt oder nicht gefunden"

@kati...

da ist nix.


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*

Doch... alles noch da.
Vielleicht ist das dort ja nur für "befreundete" zu sehen... #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*

Ich sehs auch (und konnt mich auch nicht enthalten)..


----------



## Sharpo (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Doch... alles noch da.
> Vielleicht ist das dort ja nur für "befreundete" zu sehen... #c



Komisch.

3 Beiträge sind zu sehen dazu 3 Antworten. 

Schade, hätte gerne den Kommentar von Frau Dr. gelesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*

versuchs mal mit einem Beitrag runterscrollen...


----------



## Fr33 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*

Also ich finde leider auch nichts.... kann Kati das nicht einfach mal zitieren oder den inhalt von der Dame wiedergeben?


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*

Wenn'se den Ball schon vor's leere Tor legt... :m

Sie hatte den Beitrag schon zuvor geliked & kommentiert; das Interview gelobt, "insbesondere den Part zu den Angelverboten in Naturschutzgebieten".

Das ist verlogen bis ins Mark.
Denn all die Punkte, die Arlinghaus anspricht, als Wissenschaftler als Vorlage für Angelpolitik liefert, werden vom DAFV komplett ignoriert, bzw. es wird das Gegenteil verfolgt!
Siehe z.B. seine Aussagen zu C&R im Interview.

Nachtrag: vermutlich ist das nur für Arlinghaus'sche Freunde sichtbar.
Klickt ihn diesbezüglich an, dann hat man seine Ergüsse, die ja absolut lesenswert sind, auch immer direkt parat.


----------



## Sharpo (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*

Dank Thomas habe ich nun den Kommentar der Dame gelesen.
Danke.

Schlimm soetwas von einer Vertretung der LfV lesen zu müssen.

Gute Antwort Kati! (noch zu freundlich)


----------



## Ørret (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*

Da ärger ich mich grad doch ein wenig das ich nicht bei Facebook bin und das nicht lesen kann.:c


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Gute Antwort Kati! (noch zu freundlich)


Na, das läuft ja über die Seite von Robert Arlinghaus und als gast benimmt man sich dort.
Wobei in Berlin stadtweit mit Sicherheit der gewohnte Aufschrei, "eine Ungeheuerlichkeit!" zu hören gewesen sein dürfte. 
Mal schauen ob sie noch mal wieder kommt um sich noch einen abzuholen.|supergri


Ich darf sicherlich nicht die Postings anderer zitieren, aber meine Antwort auf ihr Geschwurbel in meine Richtung:

_Ach, Frau Happach-Fasan...
Ich  habe erläutert, dass die Gleichstellung per Gesetz der  Empfindungsfähigkeit von Fischen mit hochentwickelten, warmblütigen  Säugern wohl nicht auf wissenschaftlicher Grundlage erfolgt ist. 
Das ist Fakt, die Auswirkungen für Angler gravierend und real; 
das  sollte von Verbandsvertretern wie Ihnen zumindest erkannt werden, wenn  auch die Erkenntnis als Anglerin nicht erfolgen kann, da Sie ja keine  sind.

Aber gerade Sie sollten wissenschaftliche  Kriterien, wie sie bei Robert Arlinghaus zu finden sind, in ihre Arbeit  einfliessen lassen. Nur… welche Arbeit?
Da sind wir bei dem nicht existierenden Anwalt der Angler.

Die  Diskussion über das Versagen der Verbände, speziell des Bundesverbandes  DAFV (und ich werfe dem DAFV & Ihnen persönlich nicht nur Versagen  vor, sondern weit mehr als das) sprengt aber sicherlich den Rahmen der  Facebookseite von Robert Arlinghaus und gehört nicht hier her.
Diese  sollte vielleicht auf der FB-Seite des DAFV geführt werden. Eine solche  gibt es aber natürlich nicht, denn dann müssten Sie sich ja mit der  leidigen, Sie finanzierenden Basis rumplagen._


----------



## Ossipeter (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*

Wo ist der Daumen hoch Button?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*

Ein rhetorisches Schmankerl von Kati #6#6

Kann mir trotzdem mal jemand erklären, warum ich den Beitrag auf Arlinghaus FB-Seite nicht sehen kann?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*

Weil er den wohl nur Freunde freigeschaltet hat..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil er den wohl nur Freunde freigeschaltet hat..



Was bedeuten würde, dass Frau Dr. Nichtanglerin mit ihm auf FB befreundet ist? |bigeyes


----------



## Sharpo (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Was bedeuten würde, dass Frau Dr. Nichtanglerin mit ihm auf FB befreundet ist? |bigeyes



Bei ca. 1.500 "Freunden" können schon mal diverse Ausreisser dabei sein.  :q


----------



## Darket (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*



> Wobei in Berlin stadtweit mit Sicherheit der gewohnte Aufschrei, "eine Ungeheuerlichkeit!" zu hören gewesen sein dürfte


Ich hab nix gehört, dabei bin ich räumlich gar nicht weit weg von den DAFV-Geschäftsstelle |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*



Darket schrieb:


> , dabei bin ich räumlich gar nicht weit weg von den DAFV-Geschäftsstelle |supergri


Thomas - Dehler - Haus bei der FDP?
Da ziehen die jetzt nämlich hin...


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*

Da dürfte es sich eh schon lieber und die meiste Zeit aufgehalten haben.
Oder in der NRW Hauptstadt, Vogelsanger Weg 91.


----------



## Darket (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*

Nee, noch die alte im Weißenseer Weg. Im Thomas-Dehler-Haus dann bald die hochkonzentrierte Form der Kompetenz...


----------



## Hezaru (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*

Danke Kati, ich glaub aber nicht das sie es kapiert hat...:q


----------



## Brachsenfan (5. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*

Wirklich sehr interessanter uns lesenswerter Artikel!
Hat mir sehr gut gefallen!
Danke für´s Verlinken!


----------



## .Sebastian. (6. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*

Danke fürs Teilen! Ein sehr lesenswerter Artikel!


----------



## kati48268 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*



Hezaru schrieb:


> ich glaub aber nicht das sie es kapiert hat...


Sie schaltet sich ja immer wieder dort ein - und versucht es durchaus mit Aussagen, die auf den ersten Blick erstaunlich sind, aber der Nebel ist deutlich zu dünn geworfen als das man nicht hindurch blicken könnte. |rolleyes


----------



## Sharpo (6. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Sie schaltet sich ja immer wieder dort ein - und versucht es durchaus mit Aussagen, die auf den ersten Blick erstaunlich sind, aber der Nebel ist deutlich zu dünn geworfen als das man nicht hindurch blicken könnte. |rolleyes



Ich bin etwas verwirrt.
Hat die Dame doch eine etwas liberalere Einstellung zum Angeln und wird im Grunde nur von einigen Herren im DAFV u. LfV fremd gesteuert?


----------



## kati48268 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*

Es ist deutlich schlimmer: sie hat einfach so gar keine Ahnung, nicht mal von den Dingen über die sie selbst schreibt.

Mal völlig abgesehen von unserem Dilemma, dass wir ihre Selbstdarstellungsspielwiese sind,
man kann nur hoffen, dass nicht alle Politiker (gleich welcher Coleur) so erschreckend wenig Wissen, Verständnis & Geschick haben.


----------



## Angel-Klaus (6. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*

Sehr guter und differenzierter Beitrag, ich finde mich da voll und ganz wieder.

So langsam erkenne ich - als Neuling - dass an der Spitze unserer Interessenvertreter anscheinend die falschen Leute stehen.

Wie konnte das passieren und wie wird man sie wieder los?

Viele Grüße


----------



## kati48268 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*

Sach ma... |uhoh: 
hat die Drogen genommen oder grad das Internet bzw. Facebook als Neuland entdeckt? :m


----------



## Sharpo (8. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*

ich denke ihr geht zu weit auf der Seite vom Prof.

Es ist zwar eine super Gelegenheit die Frau mit den fakten zu konfrontieren...aber der Prof tut mir leid.

und Fr Dr. wird dies nicht mehr lange mitmachen.


----------



## kati48268 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*

Hab dazu mit R.A. dazu geschrieben und ja auch versucht ihr klarzustellen, dass der DAFV sich dem Dialog mit der Basis entweder hier (was nicht passieren wird) oder auf einer eigenen Facebookseite des DAFV (was Prof. auch schon vorgeschlagen hat) zu stellen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hab dazu mit R.A. dazu geschrieben und ja auch versucht ihr klarzustellen, dass der DAFV sich dem Dialog mit der Basis entweder hier (was nicht passieren wird) oder auf einer eigenen Facebookseite des DAFV (was Prof. auch schon vorgeschlagen hat) zu stellen.



Beides wird nicht passieren. Sie sucht weder Kritik noch Dialog, sondern nutzt die Popularität von Arlinghaus zu einem Sonnenbad in dessen Kompetenzen.


----------



## Sharpo (9. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Beides wird nicht passieren. Sie sucht weder Kritik noch Dialog, sondern nutzt die Popularität von Arlinghaus zu einem Sonnenbad in dessen Kompetenzen.




Mal ganz ehrlich.
Welchen Dialog soll Sie gehen?

Sie hat doch Recht. Internas kann und darf Sie nicht diskutieren.
Was bleibt dann noch?
Wasserrahmenrichtlinie und AWZ.

Ja, es ist Selbstbeweihräucherung..ständig dieses posten von Fotos.


----------



## kati48268 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Zur Info: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus aus der MOZ vom 04.04.2016*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Beides wird nicht passieren. Sie sucht weder Kritik noch Dialog, sondern nutzt die Popularität von Arlinghaus zu einem Sonnenbad in dessen Kompetenzen.


Natürlich.
Der Vorschlag diente selbstverständlich nur dazu, dieses auch aufzuzeigen.

RA hat ja nun ein Ende der Verbandsdiskussionen _auf seiner Seite_ gefordert und das kleine Bühnenstück ist nun vorbei.
Hat aber Spaß gemacht.

Bei manchen oberflächlichen Mitlesern mag sie mit dem Gewäsch durchaus Eindruck geschunden haben,
insgesamt zeigt sich aber (mal wieder), dass sie Nebelkerzen wirft, teils wissentlich lügt, größtenteils aber überhaupt keine Ahnung von den Dingen hat, über die sie redet.


----------

